# New Worm!



## dampeoples (Sep 17, 2007)

Gonna have these up in a day or so, they are 6 1/4" long, fully round, look like a trick worm. They will be available with or without salt so they float, or can be fished salted trick style, or t-rigged, c-rigged, or heck, cut it off at the egg sack, and it's now a finesse worm ready to fish on a shakey head or drop shot! Gonna call it the mP worm (Multi Purpose) 

Fished them this past weekend in Methiolate floating and green pumpkin salted (wacky rigged), and they have great action, and with that methiolate color - you can't miss them


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 18, 2007)

MP Worms! Gotta love something that even I can _customize_


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice man! Looks like a good T-rig worm for sure!


----------



## redbug (Sep 18, 2007)

they look great!!! I have 2 questions what are your available colors and can you mix them? what I mean is salt in the top half of the worm and non in the bottom so they will stand up if that makes sense..


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I have the 20 colors listed on the site, and getting ready to add 5 more, but would be happy to create/copy one just for you. As far as what you're asking, I think I can do that, if you want them to stand, like on a shakey head - don't add salt, and the plastic they are made from will float, often not enough to float a hook well, though. I do have an additive that will facilitate floating, but it wreaks havoc on the colors, some come out looking nice though, as the additive is paste white. 

The extra 5 colors are bubblegum, chartreuse, white, redbug and methiolate, with more coming later.


----------



## redbug (Sep 18, 2007)

okay let me know when they are up. I have a 2 early bird tournaments for the 08 season in the next few weeks and need some new goodies

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 18, 2007)

NP Wayne, they'll be up tonight, gonna go paint and take pics, I'm gonna break down and go make a sexy shad color, I've held out long enough!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 18, 2007)

Sexy Shad! It is about time


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 18, 2007)

I added the worm to the site Here

The Sexy shad isn't so sexy, I think i'm gonna do another set, but add my own flair to it, I don't like the one I have now


----------



## redbug (Sep 19, 2007)

I ordered mine!!!


----------



## redbug (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, All I can say is *wow* I used my new MP worms with Garlic scent in green pumpkin and they worked great. I caught 6 fish today All on these worms. ( i lost a monster at the boat)
the fish held these worms and made it easy on a tough day. 
Thanks for making A great product and keep up the good work..
I''ll be in touch for some more to take to Fla. shortly.

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to hear Wayne! Losing a monster at the boat sure sucks, but I can identify, fished with a new friend today, and knocked a fish of his off with the net like a rookie....it was a MONSTER DINK 

Still working on that redbug color, I'll have it soon


----------



## redbug (Sep 30, 2007)

I think based on the redbug you sent it just needs a few more drops of red dye and some green fleck and youve got it down,,

Wayne


----------

